
New mobile Web Google Maps highlights sorry state of native iOS app - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/05/new-mobile-web-google-maps-highlights-sorry-state-of-native-ios-app.ars
======
ZeroGravitas
Does Apple only update the included apps as part of an iOS update? The Android
maps app (amongst others from Google) is in the store so it's on its own, more
web-like, update schedule. Some of the changes are quite radical improvements
(thinking particularly of the Youtube app which I use a lot) but I don't think
I've ever seen this difference of approach mentioned in any of the many tech
blogs bemoaning fragmentation and lack of updates for Android which seem to
focus only on the core OS as if Android followed the same update process as
Apple's iPhone.

